# Port 631 already in use?

## TheUNabeefer

Okay, I am not on Gentoo on this machine, but I am a Gentoo user on a Slackware machine...  so I don't know where else to turn for help with this:

I have an HP PSC 1315 set up with ptal-init, and cups....   ptal-init starts fine, and then cups fails with an error 98.   OCCASIONALLY, it randomly decides to start, but then I am blatantly afraid of restarting it, for fear of the dreaded error.

In /var/log/cups/error_log:

 *Quote:*   

> I [09/Sep/2005:20:52:02 -0700] Listening to 0:631
> 
> I [09/Sep/2005:20:52:02 -0700] Loaded configuration file "/etc/cups/cupsd.conf"
> 
> I [09/Sep/2005:20:52:02 -0700] Configured for up to 100 clients.
> ...

 

I have tried ALL sorts of various attempts at "listen" lines in cupsd.conf, "allow" lines....    Apparently, something seems to be using port 631, or it's looking for the WRONG 631?!   All this confuses the hell out of me, but I have NO idea how to solve this issue, and have found NO help online anywhere.......

please help!!!

----------

## i92guboj

Try to configure cupsd in another port, look into the /etc/cups/cupsd.conf file, and search for this section:

```

# default IPP port of 631.  It changes users whenever an external

# Ports/addresses that we listen to.  The default port 631 is reserved

#    Port 631

#    Listen hostname:631

#    Listen 1.2.3.4:631

Port 631

#BrowsePort 631

```

Now just change 631 for any other port number, and see if that works.

EDIT: Your problem may reside in iptables, since cupds creates a loopback net-like device to operate. Look on that.   :Wink: 

----------

## TheUNabeefer

I have changed it before to Port 443, and then it started the scheduler FINE.... but I couldn't set up printing at all.   I tried going to "localhost:443" in my web browser, instead of 631, but it can't set up any printer..............    and if I switch BACK to 631, and restart the scheduler, it states it has started fine, but I still can't print with it.

I honestly would put Gentoo on this box, but it's my dad's computer, and he wanted Slack.   (I have used Slack before, but I have never had this problem......)

[edit] Well, I changed it to 632 to try it all again....  scheduler started, wouldn't print.....   changed it BACK to 631, restarted my entire system AGAIN.... and it started fine and prints fine.    Whenever this happens, I mess around for a few hours to a day, and then it starts up normally again.     :Confused: 

I noticed that this normally occurs if I upgrade or install something.......  ANYTHING.......   of course, I could be wrong, as whenever I think I have it figured out, I am very very wrong.     Also, oddly, it keeps Wine from working.     :Confused: 

Oh well....  if anyone figures this out, lemme know!!!  I am usually on AIM constantly, screen name "TheUnabeefer"  Thanks much!!!   Gentoo has the best forum ever!!!  [/edit]

----------

## STEDevil

This line

Unable to bind socket for address 00000000:631 - Address already in use.

doesnt seem correct.

address 00000000 means you IP address in hexadecimal form

IP 000.000.000.000 (in decimalformat) looks like a pretty broken setup to me

Take a peak at this thread for more help

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-27960.html

----------

